# my personalized sn wood pot



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

after going to the dodo basics day i really wanted something different 
(im a bit wierd) so i had a small unusual request for dom and here are the results


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

:lol:

Nice touch though!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

you wierd? never :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: is that the bottom of the pot? (doesnt have the SN logo on top?)


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

kempe said:


> you wierd? never :lol:


thanks kempe


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: is that the bottom of the pot? (doesnt have the SN logo on top?)


yep it is mate


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol very nice touch.. 

should have got it signed by "the dodo" itself lol.. nice big claw print :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> lol very nice touch..
> 
> should have got it signed by "the dodo" itself lol.. nice big claw print :lol:


haha that would be awsum:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> lol very nice touch..
> 
> should have got it signed by "the dodo" itself lol.. nice big claw print :lol:


If you get that I will eat my car :lol: (by a live one that is)


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

kempe said:


> If you get that I will eat my car :lol: (by a live one that is)


:lol: (now booking flights to dodo island to hunt down the dodo just to see kempe eat his car)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

steview said:


> :lol: (now booking flights to dodo island to hunt down the dodo just to see kempe eat his car)


:doublesho Not funny!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: if dom reads this... PLEASE PLEASE capture the dodo for us and get its print on stevies pot so kempe has to eat his car :lol:

would you like fries with that kempe :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

thats alot alot of car their kempe not exactley a mini :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

The dodo is extinct  YES :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: if dom reads this... PLEASE PLEASE capture the dodo for us and get its print on stevies pot so kempe has to eat his car :lol:
> 
> would you like fries with that kempe :lol:


maybe get a mod to movve it into the dodo section so he does see it


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

steview said:


> thats alot alot of car their kempe not exactley a mini :lol:


But I'm a big lad


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl dodo island is on the map will be on the first flight in the morning


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

steview said:


> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl dodo island is on the map will be on the first flight in the morning


Great! Better get some sauce in for the dodge :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

soz kempe got to go pack the suit case early flight in the morning  :wave:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Pj really needed to sign it as well, but he wasn't around. An imprint from the foot of a factory dodo would be a good idea... I'll have to see if we can pin one down


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> Pj really needed to sign it as well, but he wasn't around. An imprint from the foot of a factory dodo would be a good idea... I'll have to see if we can pin one down


:doublesho Thats not fair!!! well I chose sn as my sauce so I will need loads sent to me to do it :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

steview said:


> soz kempe got to go pack the suit case early flight in the morning  :wave:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> Pj really needed to sign it as well, but he wasn't around. An imprint from the foot of a factory dodo would be a good idea... I'll have to see if we can pin one down


I could always post it to u wen pj is avalible


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha posting the SN to get it signed. 

Kempe. Tomato sauce or brown for the dodge mate lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Haha posting the SN to get it signed.
> 
> Kempe. Tomato sauce or brown for the dodge mate lol


My choice is 500kg of sn :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

steview said:


> I could always post it to u wen pj is avalible


Really not funny :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

kempe said:


> My choice is 500kg of sn :thumb:


I know your game thinking the slickness of the SN on the panels will make it go down easier lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I know your game thinking the slickness of the SN on the panels will make it go down easier lol


No I was going to stock pile it :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Give me a couple kilos please lol. 500kg of SN would last 3-4 generations of your faimly lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Give me a couple kilos please lol. 500kg of SN would last 3-4 generations of your faimly lol


Nope not the way I us it and I now have people coming round and decanting my stuff to use on there cars :lol:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

jus landed on dodo island guys


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

steview said:


> jus landed on dodo island guys


Please tell me you are joking :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pmsl, hope you brought a lasso with you


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

the hunt for a dodo is becoming harder than i thought


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

steview said:


> jus landed on dodo island guys


Custard test! :devil:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm still safe then :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im begining to think stevie has had to become one with the dodo, infiltrate thier group before getting the print.. :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> im begining to think stevie has had to become one with the dodo, infiltrate thier group before getting the print.. :lol:


Maybe he will forget all about me eatting the dodge :lol:


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Only the Dodo napper knows the exact whereabouts of the dodo at all times


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Jacktdi said:


> Only the Dodo napper knows the exact whereabouts of the dodo at all times


You keep out of this :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That's really cool !


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

kempe said:


> You keep out of this :lol:


 Well if you don't want to know where the dodo is


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

please jack the dodo napper, catch us one... stevie needs the print or adam wont eat his dodge :lol:


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Substitute Yeti for Dodo, and Howard for steview!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

IM HOME !!!! after weeks of hunting i failed my task but have not given up hope you guys didnt miss me to much and adam i hope ur hungry


----------

